# Clay Pigeon Shooting



## JOHNB (Jun 21, 2006)

Any recommendations on guns. Ive been CP shooting for a couple of years on and off and its about time I upgraded my gun. Any thoughts on what to. I like the look of the Browning Cynergy Black Ice, anyone with experience of this

regards

John


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

You could get one of these-I doubt that they're legal in the UK but it probably wouldn't stop some people here in the Midlands :hunter:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

When I was a kid I used to get woken up at stupid o'clock to go and watch my old man clay pigeon shoot - he couldn't hit a barn door at 10 paces :cowboy:

He tried everything money could buy but the bottom line is if you're a crap shot you're a crap shot.

One thing he did try was tracer rounds, didn't improve his shooting one bit but looked awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

handlehall said:


> One thing he did try was tracer rounds, didn't improve his shooting one bit but looked awesome :thumbup:


Tracer round in a shotgun.....what do you do, pack a flag into a cartridge? :grin:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

John,

I can already hear what my Dad would say "bad workman blames his tools", "the gun doesn't shoot, you do" :angel_not:

I'd suggest your gun is fine, but perhaps some refresher lessons would be helpful? The old move, mount, shoot philosophy from Bidwell is pretty good. The most important thing i find is to not over think what you're doing and just shoot! :hunter:

Otherwise, if you're wanting to try a new gun, I'd say get a multichoke or bore out the chokes on the current gun you have, stick some skeet shells in and keep moving with the target.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Sawn off. Much wider spread!

I can't help, but as Avidfan says...probably a few people in the midlands....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

When I was in the forces I was quite a good shot but no matter how much I concentrated and followed instruction I was never a marksman, it's like most things, apart from the very small percentage who are naturally gifted, to do it well takes a lot of practice, otherwise we'd all be at the Olympics competing for medals.

I do remember one guy complaining his rifle didn't shoot straight so the rock ape sergeant took it off him and proceeded to hit 5 bulls in a row 

Oddly I was a better shot with a pistol than a rifle, I think I was too apprehensive with a 7.62mm mind you I fired a M72 LAW once at a truck parked 500 yards away, couldn't miss with that thing :lol:


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Try Clay Peasant shooting, much more fun


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Just stand in front of the gizmo that fires the clays with this. You won't miss :lol: :lol:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

or perhaps an AA12? :to_become_senile:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Since you mention the Browning... There is no way you can go wrong with a Browning Superposed 12ga. I owned one for years and am sorry since the day I sold it. I was never a good shotgun shot but I consistently hit 23 out of 25 with it. 24's and 25's were also fairly regular.

Now I have my 20 ga Superposed Lightening that I use on those rare CP outings and love it too with the same results.





































This is a 1962 vintage.

You didn't mention what you are currently shooting but I sure like the sight picture from an Over/Under. If it fits you correctly you should be able to bring the gun up with your eyes closed and be on target. Maybe you should make sure that it does fit you correctly.


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

I shoot a Beretta silver pigeon with 32" barrels for sporting clays and shooting in general, brilliant gun!!

Having said that I always use my Browning semi auto for down the line, anything below 47/50 I'me dissapointed with.


----------

